# superlativo de serio



## Patagonia116

Hola a todos:
Quería preguntarles si existe el aumentativo del ajdjetivo “serio”.
No me refiero a “muy serio” si no a otra palabra... “Serísimo”??? “Seriesísimo”???

Muchísimas gracias y saludos.
Pat.


----------



## aceituna

Hola:

El _superlativo_ de serio es serísimo, o seriecísimo.

Saludos.


----------



## Patagonia116

MuchÍsimas Gracias Aceituna!
Sos Un Genio!
Ciao!
Pat


----------



## Vampiro

Más coloquial y no tan técnico: *Seriote*.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Patagonia116

Muchas gracias también a vos Vampiro.
Saludos!
Pat.


----------



## Eleahlane

Hoy estamos hablando de usar el sufijo -ísimo(a) en mis clases y me quedo confundida con la palabra serio.  ¿Cuál sería la forma enfática correcta para serio? ¿Seriísimo? ¿Seriosísimo? La segunda opción me suena mejor, pero como no soy nativoparlante, no quiero decirles a mis estudiantes algo equivocado.


----------



## Agró

*serio -ria*. ‘Severo en el semblante’ y ‘grave’. Su superlativo es *serísimo *(→ -ísimo, 2e): _«Melanie iba serísima, totalmente ensimismada»_ (Bryce _Huerto_ [Perú 2002]); aunque también se documenta la forma con interfijo _*seriecísimo*:  «Papá al centro, muy jovial, con sombrero; de un lado, seriecísima y  con la timidez vistiéndole los huesos, mi mamá»_ (Alatriste _Vivir_ [Méx. 1985]).




_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## normaelena

_Serísimo_ me suena muy mal. Siempre he dicho y escuchado _seriecísimo_.


----------



## Agró

normaelena said:


> _Serísimo_ me suena muy mal. Siempre he dicho y escuchado _seriecísimo_.



A mí me pasa lo contrario.
Serísimo
Seriecísimo


----------



## Maximino

Hola y bienvenido al foro


 **** Gracias, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...) ya se trató este tema. Si no deseas usar 'serísimo' o 'seriecísimo', puedes emplear elementos encarecedores como 'muy', 'extremadamente', 'insuperablemente' serio, grave, circunspecto.



Saludos


----------



## Lord Darktower

Agró said:


> A mí me pasa lo contrario.
> Serísimo
> Seriecísimo


Natural. Serísimo, es como hay que decirlo.


----------



## olimpia91

Aparentemente es_ seriecísimo_, gana  una _c_ como  _jovencísimo_.
Por las dudas voy a seguir usando _seriocisímo_ que es el único que me gusta.


----------



## maodeli

*seriecísimo*, no _seriocisímo_


----------



## Kaxgufen

Y últimamente re-serio. ¿Cuál es?


----------



## ACQM

Voto por seriecísimo. Eso de serísimo me suena mal, nunca lo había oído y hubiera pensado que era un error.


----------



## Namarne

Eleahlane said:


> ¿Seriísimo? ¿Seriosísimo? La segunda opción me suena mejor...


Pues a mí también, por si sirve de consuelo.  Pero mejor haz caso a los compañeros. (Yo también votaría por _seriecísimo_).


----------



## ACQM

Namarne said:


> Pues a mí también, por si sirve de consuelo.  Pero mejor haz caso a los compañeros. (Yo también votaría por _seriecísimo_).



¿seriosísimo, Namarne? ¿de "serioso"? Va a ser que nos traiciona el catalán, ¿no?


----------



## Namarne

Ya le he dicho que no me haga caso a mí y que voto por tu partido, ¿qué más quieres?  (¿Y a él/ella qué le traiciona? ¿El gaélico?).


----------



## GRA2

ACQM said:


> ¿seriosísimo, Namarne? ¿de "serioso"? Va a ser que nos traiciona el catalán, ¿no?




Es una excepción. Se antepone el adverbio MUY. Ejemplo MUY SERIO.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Pues mi profesor de latín, cuando yo no llevaba las traducciones al día, se ponía más que serio.


----------



## Vampiro

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Pues mi profesor de latín, cuando yo no llevaba las traducciones al día, se ponía más que serio.


¿Seriote?
_


----------



## Kaxgufen

Plusquamseriosus?

¿Que tiene de malo "serioso"?  Si hasta para dar un diminutivo sirve: _Es un chico muy seriosito_ (que me suena más afectuoso que _seriecito_, de paso).


----------



## Jaime Bien

¿Para qué tanto lío en algo que no es habitual y en lo que no nos ponemos de acuerdo? *Muy serio* me parece lo más acertado.


----------



## Birke

A falta de un adverbio salvador, yo diría que la cosa es serísima.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si en latín es *serissimum* (forma siempre de acusativo para pasar al español), sin duda en español es serísimo. Y no veo la cacofonía por ninguna parte.


----------



## Gamen

En la práctica no se emplea "serísimo" y mucho menos seriecísimo. Decimos es "muy serio", "extremadamente serio", hasta "serio en grado sumo" si queremos ser formales.
Hay muchos superlativos que suenan mal y en la práctica no se emplean. ¿Quién usaría el superlativo de "vivaz" o "confortable"?


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Gamen said:


> En la práctica no se emplea "serísimo"
> Hay muchos superlativos que suenan mal y en la práctica no se emplean. ¿Quién usaría el superlativo de "vivaz" o "confortable"?



Hola:

Supongo que la "práctica" debe de variar bastante. A mí _serísimo_ nunca me sonó mal. Tampoco me sorprendería si oyera _vivacísimo_ o _confortabilísimo_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Totalmente de acuerdo con Alfaro.


----------



## Gamen

"Ese hombre es serísimo y vivacísimo y tiene un auto confortabilísimo".
¿Alguien escuchó esto alguna vez? ¿O yo vivo en otra Argentina?
No es incorrecto, según las leyes de la gramática, pero no se emplean


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues por aquí son superlativos  sin restricciones de uso.


----------



## Qualityservant

"-isimo" significa extremadamente o sumamente. Por ejemplo, "El hombre es seriosísimo" por decir que el hombre es sumamente serio. El superlativo es "el más", "la más", o "lo más" cuando hay tres o más de algo. Por ejemplo, "Entre los cuatro estudiantes, Pedro es el más chistoso."


----------



## Kaxgufen

Gamen said:


> "Ese hombre es serísimo y vivacísimo y tiene un auto confortabilísimo".
> ¿Alguien escuchó esto alguna vez? ¿O yo vivo en otra Argentina?
> No es incorrecto, según las leyes de la gramática, pero no se emplean



Semejante agolpamiento de ísimos es insalubre. Entonces decís "Este hombre es de lo más serio y muy vivaz, y tiene un auto reconfortable (recómodo, bah)".
Nada ni nadie nos restringe el uso, no se emplean y punto.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues en mi tierra la gente con nivel letrado de lengua no se corta en usar superlativos sintéticos. No todo hablamos com0o en la televisión o en los botellones. No comprendo esa afirmación tan absoluta que haces. Supongo que en ese lado del charco habra gente que en niveles letrados de lengua (es decir, en la forma oral de la lengua escrita) usarán cuando les convenga este utilísimo sufijo que resiste desde la época del italo-celta.


----------

